# Deck Problem



## cburgess (Jul 27, 2004)

Has anyone had a spindel problem with their deck? This is the 50" deck. I was mowing & out of the blue, the top nut must have loosened & fell off & let the spindel & blade fly off. But as it did this the pully stripped the spline & bent the other blades all up.
Not good, So I have another call to the sears man. I have had this machine (5) months & had a engine replaced & now this??? I'm not sure it this Craftsman thing is for me?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

cburgess,

I have had my Craftsman for 4 1/2 years (42" deck) and have had no problems at all. 

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4914

I have heard some negative comments about the 50" deck, but mostly regarding cut and clogging, I believe.

5 months, a motor and a deck? I think I would have a good sit down talk with the manager.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I had a pulley break in two in the fifth season but all it did was throw a belt. Replaced the pulley and belt no further damage.


----------

